# what length dump trailer do you use?



## coconutman (Mar 22, 2015)

Trying to decide between a 14' and 16' pj strictly for removing logs off the job site. who uses any 14 footer's and are they better than 16'??? originally thought 16' was the only way to go but a 14 can hold about 400 more pounds so with added side walls that should mean the smaller trailer can actually get more moved per trip. only concern with a 16' is if its loaded up full it may reach above 14,000lbs. any advice or past experience's will help (learning towards a 14 but will I regret it?)


----------



## bamastumphumper (Mar 23, 2015)

coconutman said:


> Trying to decide between a 14' and 16' pj strictly for removing logs off the job site. who uses any 14 footer's and are they better than 16'??? originally thought 16' was the only way to go but a 14 can hold about 400 more pounds so with added side walls that should mean the smaller trailer can actually get more moved per trip. only concern with a 16' is if its loaded up full it may reach above 14,000lbs. any advice or past experience's will help (learning towards a 14 but will I regret it?)


 14 ft easy to get in and out


----------



## SCTREEGUY (Mar 23, 2015)

No local log trucks running around?


----------



## cre10 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a 14. Most guys around here have 14's. You can overload them pretty easy if you haul more than just wood. You can overload them with wood too.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Mar 24, 2015)

i my experience its more what you are gonna be towing it with then what you are gonna put in it. most 16ft trailers put a lot of tongue weight on the truck where a 14 does not so much. the company i use to work for we had a tri axle 16 ft trailer good for 21000lbs thing was a beast behind a f550. when i left to go out on my own i only had pick ups so i went dual axle 14000 lbs 14 ft and it tows great behing my f250 or 350 balances well. booth trailers are brimar and i dont have a bad word to say about them i hammer them both and tey have held up well.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## fatheadon1 (Mar 24, 2015)

as you can see mine gets worked and the 14 has been perfect on a pickup. iv had as much as 7.5 ton in mine and it still dumped. the trailer tows great with my a300 bobcat or the cat 305.5 min and they are both heavy


----------



## fordf150 (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty easy to overload even a 14' if hauling dirt or gravel. The one I borrow can be loaded to the point it works a 3/4 ton diesel. When I haul my scrap in every year I can easily load it to the point of grossing 25000. My pickup only weighs 7k and the trailer doesn't have side boards. Dirt and gravel will do the same thing. That trailer has been abused like that almost daily for the last 4 or 5 years. It is a brimar I think. Only complaint the owner has about it is if you load it heavy to the front it won't dump....


----------



## cre10 (Mar 24, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> Pretty easy to overload even a 14' if hauling dirt or gravel. The one I borrow can be loaded to the point it works a 3/4 ton diesel. When I haul my scrap in every year I can easily load it to the point of grossing 25000. My pickup only weighs 7k and the trailer doesn't have side boards. Dirt and gravel will do the same thing. That trailer has been abused like that almost daily for the last 4 or 5 years. It is a brimar I think. Only complaint the owner has about it is if you load it heavy to the front it won't dump....


Sucks real bad when you overload them and they won't dump. I learned that real quick with dirt.


----------



## fordf150 (Mar 24, 2015)

There is a spud bar kept on that trailer for that very reason. Stick it between the box and frame and step on it while pushing the button. Once the box is of the frame by 6 inches or so it will dump any load you put on it. When he dumps at the farm he gives it a boost with the loader but out on job sites the spud bar gets used. 

First time I borrowed it I hand unloaded half a load of scrap brake rotors. Got back home and told him about it...asked if something was wrong and he just laughed at me. Then told me about the spud bar trick. I didn't think it was all that funny...100 degree day and hand unloading 5 ton of rotors/drums from the front of the trailer was miserable


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Mar 28, 2015)

Fatheadon1 ,will that trailer dump with that load of wood on it ?Did you ever think of a gooseneck for weight distribute better?How much weight to you have on hitch?


----------



## chevybob (Mar 30, 2015)

The majority of dump trailers I see are the low pro style. Anybody use deck over dumps vs the low pro?


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Apr 3, 2015)

In construction I have used my fair share of dump trailers . Having the hydraulic piston at the front of the trailer like a dump truck has got to be the best design I have used . They come in many shapes and sizes. I have used most every style . Lo w profile dumps are easier to get into for more uses.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 7, 2015)

I was using a 14 ft but now have a 18 ft dump trailer. 18 ft Trailer is heavy empty 6600 lbs. The 14ft empty was 2500 lbs. Much easier to pull the 14ft. Then after one pull with 3500 I upgraded trucks to pull the 18ft. Ram 3500 to a Ram 5500. Needed more volume for less trips to haul wood. The 14ft almost didn't dump the load in the picture. Had to park up hill to get it to lift the load. The 18ft has upgraded 15,000 lb lift from 10,000 lb. If hauling logs a 16 ft double axel will get over loaded quickly. I figured if having to go with triple axel why not get longer length. Plus most 16ft dump trailers weigh just under 4000lbs empty. So not gaining any weight capacity with a 16ft trailer double axel.

14ft is a good all around choice but lose some capacity with 16ft but gain some volume. It all depends on what you haul, distance and weight. I keep going after big logs so I went for bigger truck and trailer.




14ft trailer with 12 ft long 4 ft ID at base log.









18 ft trailer. Total weight was about 33,000 lbs equipment and wood.







tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## shamusturbo (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a 16' dual axle. I don't think it dumps quite as steep as the 14 footer. I load it to the max on almost every trip. I too have had to unload part of the load of gravel or dirt or wood by hand before it would dump. The extra volume was what I was going for when I bought it. Also, the bed touches the ground when it is dumped the entire way with a full load. It is not a low profile and I still wish it were a tad higher or the pivot point was farther back. It is a Griffin brand, made in South Bend Indiana and is the cheapest. We have beat it to death. The bed is warped and the paint sucks. Other than that, no complaints. I would go with a heavier unit next time. Tri-axle or tandem dual gooseneck.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 10, 2015)

I had looked into a few dump trailers before I bought my small dump truck.
I needed something that could haul and dump 2 cords of wood, so around 10,000lb capacity. Trailers are $$ up here, as that trailer was going to be in the $10-14k price tag area. Plus then needing a truck to haul it... Between a truck and trailer that means extra maintenance, more tires to wear out, harder to get into spots, etc.

I'm not sure I can think of any pluses on the trailer vs a dump truck? I'm not discounting that a dump trailer isn't nice, don't take it that way, just IMO a dump truck is more practical... good discussion anyhow?


----------



## greg storms (Apr 10, 2015)

I was told him insurance costs on dump trucks were high. However, the trailer is insured by the vehicle pulling it?


----------



## fordf150 (Apr 10, 2015)

1 ton dumps are cheap to insure. Back in 05/06 i bought a new 05 f350 4wd diesel with a 9' contractor dump bed. had to insure it as a commercial vehicle since it was a cab and chassis. $50 a month for full coverage and that included Hazmat with a million liability. the new to me 97 f350 4wd with a 12' bed that i just bought only cost me $15 a month. I have had a 1 ton dump for 8 out of the last 12 years and i still want a dump trailer. I still see where they would be more useful and for alot of people would be a lower cost of ownership than a dump truck.

i should say dont ask me why but my insurance is dirt cheap....i insure 2 rental houses, 97 dump truck, 01 superduty 4wd diesel, 97 geo tracker for less money than my sister pays for her 07 fusion.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 10, 2015)

The insurance isn't dump truck soecific, least not mine. Just considered a 1 ton truck. Cists me about 300 a year for insurance.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Apr 20, 2015)

i h


Stump Grinder52 said:


> Fatheadon1 ,will that trailer dump with that load of wood on it ?Did you ever think of a gooseneck for weight distribute better?How much weight to you have on hitch?


ave never had my trailer not dump. loaded as heavy as 7.5 ton scaled of concrete it still dumped whiles its not happy about dumping it dumps


----------

